# חזרה vs. בתמורה



## sawyeric1

They both mean "in return". What differences are there in MUR - meaning, usage, & register?

Thanks


----------



## Amadé

בתמורה = in return/in exchange.
מה תביא לי בתמורה לעט שלי?

חזרה = back.
בחזרה doesn't mean "in return _for_..." (unlike בתמורה). In this context, it has to do with returning something that belongs to X.
!תביא לי את הצעיף בחזרה (or more naturally: !תחזיר לי את הצעיף)

Like "back" in English, it could be used in other contexts too (though the way of using it is somewhat different from English)
"בואו נחזור"
"תחזיר את הרקע הקודם, הוא היה יותר יפה"
"?את זוכרת את הדרך חזרה"


----------



## sawyeric1

So the difference between חזרה and בחזרה is that the latter implies that the person receiving it is the owner?


----------



## Amadé

In this context, yes. It can also be used in different contexts, such as "בוא נלך בחזרה" - "let's go back".


----------



## sawyeric1

Can you use either חזרה or בתמורה sometimes? - 

אני אשלם לו חזרה / בתמורה
I'll pay him back


----------



## sawyeric1

Also, how is תמורות used?


----------



## amikama

sawyeric1 said:


> אני אשלם לו חזרה / בתמורה
> I'll pay him back


This is not how we say "to pay back" in Hebrew. If it refers to a debt, the expression is להחזיר/לשלם את החוב.
אחזיר/אשלם לו את החוב



sawyeric1 said:


> Also, how is תמורות used?


תמורות is the plural of תמורה... unless you mean תמורת, the construct state of תמורה? In this case, it's used in expressions like "X for Y":
אתן לך עט תמורת העפרון שלך - I'll give you a pen for your pencil.


----------



## sawyeric1

Yes, I'm wondering how the plural, תמורות, is used


----------



## sawyeric1

My tutor says you can say "לשלם למישהו חזרה" - "to pay someone back"


----------



## amikama

sawyeric1 said:


> Yes, I'm wondering how the plural, תמורות, is used


Plural תמורות is not used in this context.


----------



## sawyeric1

Are you able to give an example of when it _is _used?


----------



## sawyeric1

Amikama can't. Maybe someone else can

Sew this back on
תתפרי את זה בחזרה

Looks like בחזרה means "back on"



Amadé said:


> "בוא נלך בחזרה" - "let's go back"



Why not "בוא נלך חזרה"?


----------



## ystab

sawyeric1 said:


> Are you able to give an example of when it _is _used?


It is used a lot in history classes and papers.
התמורות שחלו במשטרי המדינות במרכז אירופה לאחר מלחמת העולם הראשונה התאפיינו בביטול המונרכיה ובכינון משטרים דמוקרטיים לכאורה.
And also economy:
התמורות בשער החליפין של השקל החדש הביאו לגידול בכוח הקנייה של היצואנים.

(Don't expect my examples to be true)


----------



## rebecka

In העניין הוא שאנחנו רוצים להעלות בחזרה על דרך המלך, אחרי הטרגדיה הזאת שקרתה לנו does be-khazara mean "again"? If so, could the word "shuv" be substituted for it? I think it could, because the sentence means "The thing is, we want to get on track again/back on track after this tragedy that befell us."


----------



## Albert Schlef

rebecka said:


> In העניין הוא שאנחנו רוצים להעלות בחזרה על דרך המלך, אחרי הטרגדיה הזאת שקרתה לנו does be-khazara mean "again"? If so, could the word "shuv" be substituted for it? I think it could, because the sentence means "The thing is, we want to get on track again/back on track after this tragedy that befell us."



*The short answer:*

Yes, it's ok to replace "בחזרה" with "שוב", in that specific sentence.

*A longer answer (feel free to ignore):*

The question is more philosophical than linguistical. There are two issues:

(1) We're dealing here with metaphors that exist in 2D or 3D space. Traveling, paths, directions, etc. So it's legitimate to visualize "בחזרה" as really meaning "back" (as it's a direction).

(2) A little subtlety: let's suppose that, in our journey, we've left the track just once. In that case, "בחזרה" means "back" more than it means "again" (as we can't repeat an action (returning to track) we have done zero times before). OTOH, a philosopher could say that "again" is legitimate because we're refering to _being_ on the track rather than _getting_ on it.

Tip: Two links:
מילון ותרגום מורפיקס Morfix Dictionary | בחזרה באנגלית
בחזרה - Translation into English - examples Hebrew | Reverso Context


----------



## Albert Schlef

rebecka said:


> In העניין הוא שאנחנו רוצים להעלות בחזרה על דרך המלך, אחרי הטרגדיה הזאת שקרתה לנו



And note that you need to say/write לעלות, not להעלות.

‎לעלות means that we *ourselves* arise. להעלות means to raise *somebody else*.

‎להעלות (past sigular male form: הֶעֱלָה) belongs to a pattern (binyan) called "hif'il", which is used for actions that affect *others*.


----------

